# Lowrance X67c videos



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

A lot of people have been asking me to post the videos I made last winter showing how to set up and use the X67 or M68. So here they are in one place.

If you want to see all 7 of them in full size look here.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks very much. I'm one of those guys that just doesn't get it reading manuals. But watching it being done now I get it. One question what the difference between M68C and the M67C ?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> Thanks very much. I'm one of those guys that just doesn't get it reading manuals. But watching it being done now I get it. One question what the difference between M68C and the M67C ?



68 has GPS but is no longer made.

67 is same machine sans GPS..

Both are basically the same machine except for the GPS...


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Wally-eye nailed it. M68c has a mapping GPS and the X67c doesn't.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Wally-eye nailed it. M68c has a mapping GPS and the X67c doesn't.


Hey Ih, got a question for you on the GPS, Im wondering how useful it really is. I picked up an Eagle 350s/map for $50 on eBay today (just the head, bought an ice kit from one of our members to hook it up for the ice). It looks like the 350s has the same zoom range as the M68, are you able to see the lake your on, mark a good fishing spot and have it bring you right back later?


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I use the GPS all the time. I put it between the dash and the windshield of my sled and I drive right to my spots. Its nice because the screen is bigger than the typical handheld GPS. If I'm exploring a new area I'll use my handheld GPS with the lakemaster chip and find spots I want to check out. If I fish a spot and like it, I'll mark it in the M68C for later. That way I don't have to hang on to a handheld and try to steer at the same time. 

I did try mounting the handheld to the sled but there is too much vibration to see it in any detail without stopping.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If I say pretty please will you upload those to the best fitting category on our very own video player


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Steve said:


> If I say pretty please will you upload those to the best fitting category on our very own video player


I actually had that in mind for later, I just haven't checked it out yet and learned how.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I uploaded the first one, I'll finish uploading the others in the afternoon and edit the links (if it doesn't time out on me) in my first post to point back to ms.com.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

ih772 said:


> I use the GPS all the time. I put it between the dash and the windshield of my sled and I drive right to my spots. Its nice because the screen is bigger than the typical handheld GPS. If I'm exploring a new area I'll use my handheld GPS with the lakemaster chip and find spots I want to check out. If I fish a spot and like it, I'll mark it in the M68C for later. That way I don't have to hang on to a handheld and try to steer at the same time.
> 
> I did try mounting the handheld to the sled but there is too much vibration to see it in any detail without stopping.


 Thats funny I do the same thing, kind of hard holding the handheld trying to steer and watch where your going. I love the gps capabilities on the 68 for marking honey holes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

josheupmi said:


> Thats funny I do the same thing, kind of hard holding the handheld trying to steer and watch where your going. I love the gps capabilities on the 68 for marking honey holes.


Holding on to the handheld gets to be a pain doesn't it. especially when you have to do a lot of steering.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

ih772 said:


> Holding on to the handheld gets to be a pain doesn't it. especially when you have to do a lot of steering.


 For sure, I like the lake contour maps that my garmin has. It helps to get you a starting point on new lakes. But when im driving I like sitting the m68 on the rhino seat just glance over makes it alot easier.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Very helpful indeed. Thanks for posting these, I just ordered my 67 and am waiting for delivery. I think I know, but what do you set the ping and chart speed to, actually, what would be a good starting point for most of the settings on the ice? Sensitivity ect....
I' ll expierement after I get a starting point, thanks


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Quig7557 said:


> Very helpful indeed. Thanks for posting these, I just ordered my 67 and am waiting for delivery. I think I know, but what do you set the ping and chart speed to, actually, what would be a good starting point for most of the settings on the ice? Sensitivity ect....
> I' ll expierement after I get a starting point, thanks




Ping speed 100%

Chart speed 100%

Sensitivity 85% (good starting point)

In anything over 10 fow I run in 4x mode..

During daylight I turn my backlight off or to low.....

That should get you a start........

You'll love your X67c....great new age technology......

Dan


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Cool vids!!!! Thanks for sharing. I just got to get one!!!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Great stuff as always brother.
Be nice if you'd LAND one once in a while though:lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

OK...


Kelly Johnson said:


> Great stuff as always brother.
> * Be nice if you'd LAND one once in a while though *:lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm jus' sayin........... ! :evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Kelly Johnson said:


> Great stuff as always brother.
> Be nice if you'd LAND one once in a while though:lol:


No kidding. It figures the morning I make that video I lose two of them. . My landing has gone much better this week.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> No kidding. It figures the morning I make that video I lose two of them. . My landing has gone much better this week.


Da' pr00F iZ in Da' puddin' [email protected] -- $$$sssss0Hnnnnnn....

I don't see no pitcherZZZ!!!!!
:lol: :lol: 

Whar deY @T???????? 

:evilsmile


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here you go Robert, I got these last night. They came from a Lake that's just a short drive from Grayling.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I dig the video's ...sometimes i'm at home wishing i was fishing -i'll put your video on and drool all over myself:corkysm55 jk . Cool stuff my brother of the hard water


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

ih772 said:


> Here you go Robert, I got these last night. They came from a Lake that's just a short drive from Grayling.


THANKS 

NIIIIICE Job muH Man!!!
:woohoo1:
So dat's wuT deY l00k like??
I went to Hardy for a sPank!N' with my good buddy Lee this afternoon , I did see on 10 inch eye get iced...LOL

So PM me some details , so I can drool some more!
:lol: :lol:

G.J. Ian!

:corkysm55









RAS


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Around for another season.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting the videos and all of the information. I just purchased an X-67 package at Cabelas's Sunday. It seems like a sweet package with a lot of versatility. You can place the finder high or low and it has some storeage also. BTW, the M-68 is still available. Cabela's has them for $249, and that coupled with the ice bag at $149 would make a great package, especially if you have a Cabela's club coupon. Would the Vexilar transducer bobber be a good addition for this package? Just wondering.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Some guys use a piece of pool noodle or a vex float.


----------

